# When will DVC show up in our Interval International Portal for Hyatt?



## alameda94501 (Jan 2, 2022)

Been curious to see when DVC resorts show up in II/EEE...  I am checking the resort directory for Anaheim CA but haven't seen Grand Californian yet...

This list of II codes is from the DVC Thread:

Bay Lake Tower: BDN
Copper Creek: CWA
Animal Kingdom: DAK
Disney Animal Kingdom Lodge Kidani: DAA
Beach Club Villas: BCV
Boardwalk Villas: DBW
Hilton Head: DVH
Old Key West Resort: DVO
Polynesian villas: DPA
Riviera Resort: DRA
Saratoga Springs: DSS
Grand Californian: VDD
Wilderness Lodge: DWL
Grand Floridian: VDH
Aulani: ADJ


----------



## b2bailey (Jan 2, 2022)

alameda94501 said:


> Been curious to see when DVC resorts show up in II/EEE...  I am checking the resort directory for Anaheim CA but haven't seen Grand Californian yet...
> 
> This list of II codes is from the DVC Thread:
> 
> ...


I wouldn't expect EVER to see Grand Californian in II.


----------



## alameda94501 (Jan 2, 2022)

b2bailey said:


> I wouldn't expect EVER to see Grand Californian in II.



Not expecting it as an exchange, but never in the Resort Directory?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 2, 2022)

alameda94501 said:


> Not expecting it as an exchange, but never in the Resort Directory?


It hasn't shown up for other II members either. They need to finish updating the directory. Who knows when that will happen.


----------



## b2bailey (Jan 2, 2022)

alameda94501 said:


> Not expecting it as an exchange, but never in the Resort Directory?


Who cares if it is in directory if not available for exchange?
How does any week anywhere become available for exchange?
1. Owner deposits their week.
2. Developers deposit excess weeks.
I don't see this happening for Grand Californian.


----------



## alameda94501 (Jan 2, 2022)

b2bailey said:


> Who cares if it is in directory if not available for exchange?
> How does any week anywhere become available for exchange?
> 1. Owner deposits their week.
> 2. Developers deposit excess weeks.
> I don't see this happening for Grand Californian.



I'm not interested in Grand Californian.  It is just an easy resort to look up in the directory to see when DVC is available in II for HRC members.


----------



## jboehm (Jan 5, 2022)

When in RCI Platinum, select DVC would regularly pop up.   Saratoga Springs and Old Key West Resort were regulars.  We even stayed at the Contemporary the summer before Covid.  But I've never gotten a hit for Grand Californian and would not expect it even after the move to II.


----------



## alameda94501 (Jan 5, 2022)

jboehm said:


> When in RCI Platinum, select DVC would regularly pop up.   Saratoga Springs and Old Key West Resort were regulars.  We even stayed at the Contemporary the summer before Covid.  But I've never gotten a hit for Grand Californian and would not expect it even after the move to II.



Hurrah, DVC has shown up:





and the other resorts are there too.


----------



## gogo542 (Jan 14, 2022)

alameda94501 said:


> Hurrah, DVC has shown up:
> 
> View attachment 44808
> 
> and the other resorts are there too.


I can only see Saratoga Springs with HRC account on Interval.  How do you see all DVC resorts there?  Are using your DVC account on II?  Or are you a Platinum II member?  Thanks.


----------



## Sapper (Jan 14, 2022)

gogo542 said:


> I can only see Saratoga Springs with HRC account on Interval.  How do you see all DVC resorts there?  Are using your DVC account on II?  Or are you a Platinum II member?  Thanks.


Using the II account that comes with the HRC ownership, if I look in the resort directory, I can see the DVC resorts. Nothing shows up as a possible trade for the next 24 months.


----------



## travelhacker (Jan 14, 2022)

Sapper said:


> Using the II account that comes with the HRC ownership, if I look in the resort directory, I can see the DVC resorts. Nothing shows up as a possible trade for the next 24 months.


There is availability at Saratoga Springs Resort in both June and July.


----------



## Chy (Jun 20, 2022)

How's the availability for any DVC looking now?


----------



## alameda94501 (Jun 20, 2022)

I don't see anything.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 21, 2022)

Anything like this, you have to put a request in and hope.


----------

